# Points/Cash combo?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2016)

Is there any word about using both points as well as cash to book tickets?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 14, 2016)

No word yet, but there is no advantage of separately buying points to redeem. I think I have heard that when you call the agent that you can purchase the needed points over the phone on the spot!


----------



## George K (Jul 14, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> No word yet, but there is no advantage of separately buying points to redeem. I think I have heard that when you call the agent that you can purchase the needed points over the phone on the spot!


Is there a maximum number of points one can purchase? The AGR web page shows a 15K point as maximum.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 14, 2016)

Until they activate that "points + cash" option, I would guess that annual limit would stay in effect.


----------

